# We became a couple from meeting on SAS :)



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks to SAS (social anxiety support forums) Nork123 and Arisa1536 connected through Private messaging and msn which led to talking on the phone and now we are in the same country together and have been really happy :b

This is to show that anyone can meet the right person for them, if they have a little faith and sometimes just bite on the bullet and give it a go.

I (Arisa) messaged nork123 (Sam) one evening in october 2010 and it went from there so our friendship grew over the past 6 months and now we are a couple and very comfortable with each other which is something that neither of us ever thought or expected that we could be. 
Having Social Anxiety is what led us to meet and was also used to strengthen our relationship due to the fact that we are able to openly and honestly discuss our issues with SA, GAD and Depression/dysthymia
and offcourse the mental and physical exhaustion which comes from hours of stressing, praying and worrying over social things, whether it be meeting someone from one another's family for the first time or just general anxiety over day to day things. 
We feel we are in the same place when it comes to feeling a bit inhibited with our Anxiety to interact for hours on end with people and go to parties, social gatherings etc when both of us would rather be at home snuggling up by the TV with a good movie and cheesy pizza opcorn
Having issues with Anxiety and social phobia its been as though we feel we are on the same wavelength when we discuss typical traits and avoidance behaviors of someone with SA and are able to put eachother at ease knowing that we are not judged or forced into anything because we both know how it feels and we knew how it felt to be alone in a group of people who are loud, rude and having fun and now thank the lord we have each other :squeeze

Sam is able to be reassured and encourage with his anxiety and SA and I (Arisa) get encouragement, support and understanding of my mental issues (dysthymia. depression, mood) that tend to go along with having generalized anxiety disorder like we both do but through prayer together, visiting the doctor together and taking walks outside at the beach, the park or into the city for a coffee, we have grown extremely close and very much heading toward something quite serious :boogie

We cannot think of anyone else in the world who we feel more at ease with than each other and that is something I (arisa) have been praying for since i was 17 and although it took awhile (8 years) and there were a few crappy relationships on the road, all they did was lead me eventually to my boyfriend whom i have never been so happy and relaxed with xoxoox

we will keep you posted on what happens and possible future things :wink

This thread is not to boast but to encourage other people, any age and any sexuality that love happens and its usually when you least expect it

I almost gave up before meeting Sam and now I am glad i didn't:clap
Feel free to message either one of us with questions and we will respond and we honestly hope that there are other people from SAS that can contribute to this thread with pictures and stories of how u met on SAS and other online forum sites that u may have stumbled upon and without knowing it, possibly met that man or woman of your dreams, it CAN happen and it DOES happen is the point Sam and Me would like to point out 

God bless
Juliette 

:heart:heart:heart:heart:


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Really happy for you both and thank you for sharing this. 
Was really nice to read


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

*: )*


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Congrats


Who was the one who had to move?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Great story. Congrats, you two.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

This is possibly the best thing I've seen on the forums ever. :clap


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm genuinely glad. I know it won't happen for me. I am sure of this but accept it and don't feel much either way. The photos are great.


----------



## wheels00 (Feb 24, 2011)

So awesome


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

diamondheart89 said:


> This is possibly the best thing I've seen on the forums ever. :clap


THANKU xooxoxxo :b:b

Its so nice having positive responses from people on here

It was Sam who visited me first so he is in the same country as me 
we will keep u posted


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

These kind of threads always make me so emotional... I'm so sappy :b

Congratulations though!! 
I hope the two of you will be incredibly happy together!


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

Im glad you have found happiness together, you deserve it


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Aw, you guys are a cute couple.


----------



## Flatline (Apr 14, 2011)

Aw, that's fantastic! Very happy for you two. Love is a great thing.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice, I hope you two will be happy together!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Pics or gtf...oh nice. 

Congrats!


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

d'awe, this is too cute. congrats to the both of you!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Awwwww, you guys are so cute  Congrats!

I also must say that I respect that you guys don't feel the need to flaunt your relationship all over the forum with a million mushy emoticons and "ILUs". I think it shows that you two are actually deeply into each other rather than the excitement of showing off you have a relationship, so props to you


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

That's freaking awesome! Congrats.

Hopefully, more connection to be made here.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

layitontheline said:


> Awwwww, you guys are so cute  Congrats!
> 
> I also must say that I respect that you guys don't feel the need to flaunt your relationship all over the forum with a million mushy emoticons and "ILUs". I think it shows that you two are actually deeply into each other rather than the excitement of showing off you have a relationship, so props to you


:hs :hug thankyou 
yeah i do not like when people do that, especially on facebook and forums and it interrupts other peoples posts and personally, i find it a bit showy when couples put ILU and love hearts on their facebook walls because if they are living together, what is the need to rub it in everyones face?


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Aww, what a sweet story. Congratulations you two!


----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)

Arisa that is awesome! So glad you too found each other  You two make a very cute couple.

Also, I love your house/apt (or what is shown in the pics).


----------



## A Certain Ratio (Apr 10, 2011)

Well this really cheered me up  You make a great couple, I wish you all the best


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

You go girl! 

Invite us all to the wedding


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You had better stick around!
Nork is pretty cool. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

Now that's a nice, positive story. Something good can come out of having SA afterall. Congrats to you both and I wish you all the best.

I wonder who will be next? Ain't gonna be me that's for sure, the possible candidates are not in my area haha.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

Very uplifting, thanks for sharing.

Sometimes something good can and does happen.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Love is all you need. Congrats.


----------



## candrnow (Jun 15, 2010)

that's really terrific, you guys seem very happy.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Congratulations to both of you! I'm glad I turned down both of your advances, you might have never met! ;P


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

Arisa1536 said:


> Thanks to SAS (social anxiety support forums) Nork123 and Arisa1536 connected through Private messaging and msn which led to talking on the phone and now we are in the same country together and have been really happy :b
> 
> This is to show that anyone can meet the right person for them, if they have a little faith and sometimes just bite on the bullet and give it a go.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on meeting on this website, it is inspiring to read both of your story, I hope you two are very happy for many years to come!!!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Awww this made me smile. Congratulations! I hope you continue to be really happy together. Finding that person you can be completely yourself around is a wonderful thing.


----------



## learnfromit55 (Apr 2, 2011)

Aww! That's so cute!!
Congrats


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

This is so sweet! Awww!


----------



## Lunangel (Apr 9, 2011)

Aww, I find that sooo very sweet and romantic that both of you were able to find the other on here. It's great you have each other for support now, and can rely on each other, especially since you are able to understand one another well as you work through overcoming your anxiety issues. 
Congratulations to you both. =)


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

Okay, this might sound kinda cliched, but it's sincere.

You two make a really cute couple!


----------



## ladofmad (Apr 14, 2011)

Good for you! Congrats!


----------



## blanksBACK (Oct 21, 2010)

There is hope!!!!


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Wonderful! I'm so glad for you both!


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

This should happen more often.

Congrats!


----------



## Dan iel (Feb 13, 2011)

I hope the very best for you. Love each other every day.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

An announcement to make that as of today we are now engaged!! :boogie


----------



## jer (Jun 16, 2009)

congratulations , folks!!

there could have been more of these on this website if the owners/moderators took an active interest.
like creating a dating section where people could actually post their details and make themselves known as available.


----------



## earworm (Apr 20, 2011)

tasty


----------



## TeddieAnn (May 2, 2011)

All I can say is "awwww!"


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Congrats :yay


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

Aww, congrats!! You both look lovely together


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Congrats, you both make a lovely couple


----------



## ChubbyFish (Jan 8, 2011)

jer said:


> congratulations , folks!!
> 
> there could have been more of these on this website if the owners/moderators took an active interest.
> like creating a dating section where people could actually post their details and make themselves known as available.


Seriously, why isn't there one? There is clearly a ton of really great people on here who could use it! :clap

Anyways:

Yeah! Congrats, you two are a very cute couple!


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## jer (Jun 16, 2009)

ChubbyFish said:


> Seriously, why isn't there one? There is clearly a ton of really great people on here who could use it! :clap


I agree. if we had an internal dating site, it would much more successful than these dating sites cropping up all over the internet.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

You guys look so happy together  Congratulations.


----------



## Hamster (Sep 3, 2009)

aww, glad you're both happy 

we should really make a forum for single users here x)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

layitontheline said:


> Awwwww, you guys are so cute  Congrats!
> 
> I also must say that I respect that you guys *don't feel the need to flaunt your relationship all over the forum with a million mushy emoticons and "ILUs". I think it shows* that you two are actually deeply into each other rather than the excitement of showing off you have a relationship, so props to you


While it is nice, I think it is more important to point out that they are thinking of other people on the forum, not themselves in this situation.


----------



## Jessicah1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Congrats you two!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

nork123 said:


> An announcement to make that as of today we are now engaged!! :boogie


:yes :clap

Wow, congratulations!! I'm very happy for you two! I wish you the very best for your future together.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

That is amazingly awesome! How brilliant it is that you've both found someone you can be totally comfortable with. You look great and happy together. Congrats!


----------



## sunshine0505 (May 16, 2011)

This is sweet! Congratulations guys. Hope it works out for the best


----------



## dav0001 (Dec 7, 2009)

That is just awesome!

Congrats!


----------



## WholeinSoul91 (Oct 15, 2010)

This thread made me genuinely happy, this is wonderful to hear


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jealous once again :yes


----------



## nmpennea (May 16, 2011)

Congratulations! This is such a happy thread!


----------



## Sapphiress (Jun 15, 2010)

That is incredible! Congratulations!!


----------



## kurtjb (Aug 27, 2010)

Hey, congratulations! Thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## Nuthatch (Apr 13, 2007)

What a lovely story. I wish you both much happiness!


----------



## JustWakeUp (Apr 27, 2009)

congratulations! i'm very happy for both of you. may you're relationship be long and full of happiness. =)


----------



## Castle In My Mind (May 22, 2011)

Congratulations!!! I wish you both all the best!


----------

